# WTB: Budget Diver Watch



## PaulBoy

*WTB: Budget Diver Watch*


View Advert


As Title - After a Diver along these lines ...

Must be 42mm - 44mm
NOT a chrono (have one already)
Dial Colour Blue or Black (might consider other colour but NOT white or green)
Movement can be Auto or Quartz
Prefer 22mm lug size but not a deal breaker
Budget is @ £200 but would consider higher for the right watch
May end up with a Steeldive, but in case you have something tucked away gathering dust?
Thank you




*Advertiser*

PaulBoy



*Date*

08/09/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£200



*Category*

Wanted


----------

